# Zoran Ben Ju



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone can tell me why this dog hasn't been linebred on? Out of Tea through Norbo. We all know of Norbo and Tea with many linebreeding off of both. Why isn't the same happening with Zoran?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> Anyone can tell me why this dog hasn't been linebred on? Out of Tea through Norbo. We all know of Norbo and Tea with many linebreeding off of both. Why isn't the same happening with Zoran?


According to PDB, he was born in 2002, so I suspect that's why we aren't seeing much linebreeding on him yet. Whether we will in the future, I don't know.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Never looked at it from that perspective. Thanks Blackthorn!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

People may be wary of linebreeding on a Pike grandson, too. Pike had a reputation of creating some crazy, over the top, dogs (not in a good way).


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Our little pup that we are picking up in 2 weeks is a Zoran grand-son through Geena Bady-Ron. He's a line breeding on Frankie Anrebri.

Glad to hear he is highly thought of. We can't wait...


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Having just taken a minute to look at the number of dogs linebred on Pike, I withdraw my former comment.


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=19532&p=reverse-linebreeding


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

So what about a 3-3 on zoran?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I wouldn't linebreed on Norbo, but there are few dogs I would linebreed on on then it would be to achieve a purpose not just because the dog was nice.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Why wouldn't you line breed on norbo?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Primarily structure,(very short upper arm), also temperament and hips. Now this isn't to say that he either had bad hips or bad temperament, or that he produced it consistently, it is to say that I wouldn't linebreed on him because of the variance he produced made it hard to say what I was trying to consolidate, thus strengthen or improve. Hey, but that's just me, but I don't think it is a coincidence that you haven't seen him used for linebreeding in the Czech Republic where they know him best. Norbo like Grim z PS was a very great performer and he sired some nice dogs....but every great dog is not good for linebreeding.JMO


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Having just taken a minute to look at the number of dogs linebred on Pike, I withdraw my former comment.
> 
> Reverse linebreeding for SG Pike von der Schafbachmühle - German Shepherd Dog


Interesting, there's a liver dog in there... he's got a lot of linebreeding so it may not have come down through Pike, but interesting nonetheless.

Guapa van Nap'Kes Farm - German Shepherd Dog

I had also heard that Pike kids were notorious for handler aggression.


----------

